# Gas vents or sculpture?



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This was sent to me from a fellow inspectors. Funny, but more scary . It is at a school in a city (not mine)


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love the intakes above the regulator.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

:blink::blink:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WTF.....but I bet you could sell it for big money as modern art...:laughing:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

:whistling2: Poetry in motion...boom. :blink:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Was he there to inspect it or did he happen to drive by and see that? I have a hard time believing that a school would hire someone that didn't pull a permit.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Not exactly the same, but reminded me of a viking boat lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Was he there to inspect it or did he happen to drive by and see that? I have a hard time believing that a school would hire someone that didn't pull a permit.


He was driving by, this city is about 30 miles from my area. Not sure who dropped the ball here.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Was he there to inspect it or did he happen to drive by and see that? I have a hard time believing that a school would hire someone that didn't pull a permit.


 A lot of the schools around here do their own plumbing.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Especially the private schools


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

In mass. something like this goes out to lowest bid. You submit your lowest bid, you can find out how much the work is being done for. People like me give a good price, see it was done for alot less. This is what you get sometimes.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

This is what happens when you let an apprentice pipe haha


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> In mass. something like this goes out to lowest bid. You submit your lowest bid, you can find out how much the work is being done for. People like me give a good price, see it was done for alot less. This is what you get sometimes.


If a permit was pulled and inspected, this should fall on the inspector for approving that mess. Clearly that task was not performed.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois Public schools, State inspectors only. Municipal Inspectors can't enter. Private schools are under local jurisdiction.

Is it missing an intake, and yes regulator relief to close to the intake, needed that extra BTU when it relieves.

At least they are all in the same pressure zone......


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GAN said:


> Illinois Public schools, State inspectors only. Municipal Inspectors can't enter. Private schools are under local jurisdiction.
> 
> Is it missing an intake, and yes regulator relief to close to the intake, needed that extra BTU when it relieves.
> 
> At least they are all in the same pressure zone......



Illinois public universities=no inspector


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rwh said:


> Illinois public universities=no inspector


Yep, public schools system. State engineers or State Plumbing Inspectors. Actually the State Plumbing Inspector is supposed to inspect the plumbing.

I had a day carer in my area (small one), day care, long term health care also under State Jurisdiction. Several years ago I called to have my regional Stated Inspector checkout a small day care to be above board. Got a phone call from him. He was out of town and asked if I would go ahead and do the inspection............:vs_lol:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GAN said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Illinois public universities=no inspector
> ...



The state inspector technically has jurisdiction, but they don't inspect the state university jobs. They don't like to red tag their employer, in a round about way.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> If a permit was pulled and inspected, this should fall on the inspector for approving that mess. Clearly that task was not performed.


If its federal, they dont care. 
A state/ local inspector for a school would though.
The wonder full thing about our code, is towns do their own plumbing also. Like handy men,
The towns will have a plumber do work when their guys cant do it. If the work is over 10k it goes out to bid (lowest).
I have taken over many town jobs, it goes like this: We did this but cant do that. The work we did is fine, just do this. The work passes inspection based upon what " we" pulled the permit on.
Rite/ Wrong I donk know, but im doing a town job now....


----------

